# Jordan rudess is amazing.



## Davzon

I love it when he just throws the book out of the way haha.
Also, those that know I post alot of stuff on here, this is one of the reasons, I do on and on about scales and chords cause I would like to play the way he plays and he can tell you knows what he's doing.


----------



## jurianbai

I admire his dexterity too. And I am big fan of Dream Theater music.


----------



## PetrB

Davzon said:


> I love it when he just throws the book out of the way haha.
> Also, those that know I post alot of stuff on here, this is one of the reasons, I do on and on about scales and chords cause I would like to play the way he plays and he can tell you knows what he's doing.


"Rudess was born in 1956. He was recognized by his 2nd grade teacher for his piano playing and was immediately given professional tuition. At nine, he entered the Juilliard School of Music Pre-College Division for classical piano training..." 
which he continued with until his late teens before getting into synthesizers and pop music.

Extremely talented to begin with, that early training, _years of it_ at an already higher than usual level for his age, and that training is very much present and shows.

Don't for one moment grasp at this and think he got there without years of working with teachers who were the best of the best.


----------

